# det downpipe



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Does anyone know where a pusar Gtir downpipe can be acquired that will bolt into the stock cat of a 200sxser, or any other parts for that engine. Will S13,S14 engine parts work on the pulsar det??? Thanks for any help offered
trace 
96 200sxser pix soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

yea, contact Chris at SR20Development.com and tell him that Ben sent you. He can make you almost anything.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

trace said:


> * Will S13,S14 engine parts work on the pulsar det???
> 96 200sxser pix soon *


only bottom end stuff is interchangable, the pulsar and silvia's have different heads, ie. pulsar= mechanical lifters quad throttle bodies, silivia= hydr lifters etc
shawn


----------

